# Slingshot shooting and hunting focus training, preparing for the big hunt or tournament!



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a short video showing an easy method for getting good at hitting the "bull" or for preparing to hunt.
Simply use some 1/2" marbles taped to sticks and shoot at them from a decent distance... once you're able to connect consistently, then you're ready to hunt!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks for this! great idea.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

sweet shooting thank you for the great idea


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I loved watching the impacts! That first one looked like it almost took out your camera! Great shooting as always. I am going to try this!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill, I can't tell you how much I appriecate your focus on shooting skills! We all have so much to learn from a master slingshooter such as yourself and it's very generous of you to take time out to make these videos.
The smallest target I regularly shoot at is a tablespoon bent into a spinner target. It's about 1.75"x2.25". So far I'm pretty consistently hitting 50% on it from 35ft. I think people would suprise themselves if they would hang up something smaller than a can and take some shots at it. All it takes is a few tries and your focus narrows down to the smaller object.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank Bill for this vid and suggestion.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for this, Bill. As usual, you show outstanding ability.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome shooting Big Bill! I have to ask you how long have you been shooting a slingshot? Also how much do you practice to become as good as you are. All the great shooters I've seen have one thing in common ,they are as smooth as silk and their motions with the slingshot are effortless. You are no different. Most people, when looking at a shooting video,look at the target-I study the shooter.You see most of the real good shooters have a routine that is set in stone. They do the same thing with every shot-over and over again.Thanks for the video and love to watch you shoot Bud! Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very impressive shooting Bill, I can only hope to be that good some day.
Philly


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Awesome shooting Big Bill! I have to ask you how long have you been shooting a slingshot? Also how much do you practice to become as good as you are. All the great shooters I've seen have one thing in common ,they are as smooth as silk and their motions with the slingshot are effortless. You are no different. Most people, when looking at a shooting video,look at the target-I study the shooter.You see most of the real good shooters have a routine that is set in stone. They do the same thing with every shot-over and over again.Thanks for the video and love to watch you shoot Bud! Flatband


I've been shooting a slingshot for about 15 months.
The accuracy I have is due in large part to the application of marksmanship fundamentals and skills I've honed over the course of a lifetime.. shooting many different types of rifles, pistols and shotguns... plus dabbling in the use of other primitive projectile weapons as well.
I don't really do standard practice much... my main source of practice is when I check out new slingshots I'm making for other people. Banding them up and checking them out before sending them off.

Of course I do play with my favorites and some prototypes when time permits... but it's not nearly as much as I'd like. For example, I've been working on a "Shrike" prototype slingshot in my free time, tweaking it slightly here and there until I feel it is as close to perfect as possible... and it's taken me over 2 months so far. It's just tough to get the time I'd like sometimes... if I did then the design process would take substantially less time... maybe a couple of weeks at the most.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

15 months? Man. you are a rare thing indeed- A real honest to goodness natural shooter.That is so cool! Guys shoot their whole life and never approach your skill level. No wonder you're so smooth! Flatband


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

The master...what else can you say?


----------

